# upgrade ?



## ste33uk (Jun 12, 2017)

i have 32 gb ram installed on windows 8
in task manager the usage of memory is 60% at 6000mb.
so total for 100% would be 10000mb so am i missing alot of memory ?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Send me please a screenshot of your resource monitor as this








that is control panel, admin tools, resource monitor
Also send please the results of this by copying and pasting the info in the white box when you run the system info utility
http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe


----------



## ste33uk (Jun 12, 2017)

thanks resource monitor shows differnt from task manager, is my machine capable of using the full 32gb
at time of picture attached task manager says using 1800 mb 

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 8149 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GT 640, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 1836 GB (879 GB Free); E: 931 GB (344 GB Free);
Motherboard: LENOVO, MAHOBAY
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------



## ste33uk (Jun 12, 2017)

sorry sent specs of my other pc, here are the correct specs--

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4460 CPU @ 3.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 32640 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 921 GB (557 GB Free); D: 2794 GB (1587 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., B85M-G
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------



## ste33uk (Jun 12, 2017)

currently have i5 4460 3.2ghz with 32 gb ram.
would upgrading my mother board and chip improve the memory ?
pc is currently using to much ram when running software
cpu usage is low.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

What, may I ask, are you doing on that computer that is using 32GB of RAM?

You need to post the EXACT motherboard you have as well so we can advise further towards your request.

FWIW, there is VERY few things that will legitimately FULLY UTILIZE 32 GB of RAM.


----------



## ste33uk (Jun 12, 2017)

have the asus b85m-g socket 1150
When task manager gets to about 65% of ram, some programs start to lag and become unresponsive.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

That board has a max of 32GB of RAM, so no you cannot install more RAM. Now I would recommend that you look into what all you have running in the background that's eating all of your RAM. You should , NO WAY, be using 65% of 32GB of RAM unless you are utilizing MANY programs at once. I could have 10-14 IE tabs open at once and playing Battlefield 4 and still only be using about 12 GB of my 16GB ram I had.

EDIT:
What kinds of programs do you use on a daily basis?
When was the last time you did a significant cleaning of the interior of the computer?
When was the last time you cleaned out your operating system? (deleting temp/cached files/folders, etc.)


----------



## ste33uk (Jun 12, 2017)

thanks for advice, ill have a look at background programs


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

you can open MSCONFIG and post a VERTICAL LIST here in your next reply, showing what all programs you have that are set to run automatically when you start the computer.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Andrew:
He has another thread going for this same computer.
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/memory-usage-wrong.1191479/

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Macboatmaster:
He has another thread going for this same computer.
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/upgrade.1191481/#post-9380111

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thx, Frank.


----------



## ste33uk (Jun 12, 2017)

hey i just found out that the i5 4460 is dual channel , i am using 4 x 8gb ramm, is this making a big differnece ? am i doing things wrong ?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

NO. Most boards are only dual channel for the memory controllers, afaik, unless you're using a server board in which case you'd have full bandwidth but would normally require ECC RAM as well.


----------



## ste33uk (Jun 12, 2017)

sorry maybe should of just added all of this above to other post, just confused


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Just make sure that the RAM you use is listed on the boards website under compatible list, to make sure you don't have any issues.


----------



## ste33uk (Jun 12, 2017)

Ok let me explain all of this.
The software i am using started to use 60% of 16gb ram, 2 x 8gb
At which point it becomes laggy and non responsive.
So i upgraded motherboard and ram to 32 gb ram, 4 x 8 gb
But same software is still using 60% of ram and still becomes laggy and non responsive.
Cpu usage is low.

So it seems like the software is only using 16gm ram still.
Any help would be great
Thanks

edit - ddr3 1600 mhz installed



Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4460 CPU @ 3.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 32640 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 921 GB (557 GB Free); D: 2794 GB (1587 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., B85M-G
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

What software are you using?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Albeit you have sent the wrong spec on post 3 - why are you running Windows 8 - support has finished no security updates etc.
Why have you not upgraded to 8.1

Re the ram has this question not been answered on the other topic
The processor supports a max of 32GB
https://ark.intel.com/products/80817/Intel-Core-i5-4460-Processor-6M-Cache-up-to-3_40-GHz

and the board supports 32GB
https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/B85MG/specifications/

There is nothing amiss on resource monitor - windows 8.1 will use all available ram
the standby ram is available for your use as and when required and is held in standby for the system should that require it
The ram not available to you is the hardware reserved
and the modified ram which is ram to which data has been written ready for transfer to drive
HOLD your mouse on the various headings of resource monitor and all is explained

That all said it is no use trying to run two topics on more or less the same subject so I will leave this one.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Absolutely no point in running two topics at once both in essence dealing with the same subject
Therefore I will leave the other one. as posted on it


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Macboatmaster said:


> Absolutely no point in running two topics at once both in essence dealing with the same subject
> Therefore I will leave the other one. as posted on it


Mac I have reported to the "powers that be" to merge these, still waiting on that...


----------



## ste33uk (Jun 12, 2017)

sorry i should of been more clear of problem and made 1 post .


----------



## ste33uk (Jun 12, 2017)

metallica5456 said:


> That board has a max of 32GB of RAM, so no you cannot install more RAM. Now I would recommend that you look into what all you have running in the background that's eating all of your RAM. You should , NO WAY, be using 65% of 32GB of RAM unless you are utilizing MANY programs at once. I could have 10-14 IE tabs open at once and playing Battlefield 4 and still only be using about 12 GB of my 16GB ram I had.
> 
> EDIT:
> What kinds of programs do you use on a daily basis?
> ...


1. using software that is compiling alot of data
2. pc spotless , zero dust
3. re-installed windows 8

So i changed my mother board, added new cpu cooler, re- installed windows 8.
But problem is still there , memory goes to 65 - 70% and things become non responsive.

Is there much differnce from ddr3 1600mhz to ddr4 2133mhz


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Aside from the fact the DDR3 RAM and DDR4 RAM needs different motherboards to use, yes that's a decent speed increase as well.


----------



## ste33uk (Jun 12, 2017)

Was thinking getting intel core i7 3770k, new motherboard, 32gb or 64GB of ddr4 ram.
not sure if its worth it.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

I wouldn't invest in a 4-5 year old system, even if it is an i7. I would go with new more modern hardware, which will benefit you more in the long run.


----------



## ste33uk (Jun 12, 2017)

dont understand, most important things are mother board, cpu, cpu cooler.
What new modern hardware ?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

ste33uk said:


> Ok let me explain all of this.
> The software i am using started to use 60% of 16gb ram, 2 x 8gb
> At which point it becomes laggy and non responsive.
> So i upgraded motherboard and ram to 32 gb ram, 4 x 8 gb
> ...


This is your computer above, yes?

You have a 4th gen i5 quad core right now, and are asking about switching to a 3rd gen i7.

I would not go BACKWARDS in tech, even for an i7. I would buy a new CPU (i7 6700 or i5 6600, as they are still fairly new and cheaper than the newest 7th gen CPU's) new motherboard and cpu cooler.


----------



## ste33uk (Jun 12, 2017)

sorry i meant i was going to upgrade to i7 7770k not 3770.
thanks for all the advice


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ahh in that case, HECK YEAH!  

You could save a little bit of money and go with the 6700K, as that's what I built last year. FREAKING LOVED IT. SUPER SUPER FAST CPU. It would be MORE THAN ENOUGH for anything over the next 5 years or so, and be cheaper than the 7700K, however, the choice is yours.


----------



## ste33uk (Jun 12, 2017)

Just been reading a post about faulty ram, is there any way to test if ram could be faulty ?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Yup.

http://www.memtest.org/#downiso

You can download and burn the appropriate ISO image to a CD and boot from it and let it run for about 7 passes, which is about 4 hours per stick. MAKE SURE YOU RUN THE TEST ON ONE STICK OF RAM AT A TIME.


----------



## ste33uk (Jun 12, 2017)

Thanks metallica ill run the test when i have time,


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Let me know if you need further help. Keep in mind that the memory test is NOT 100% guaranteed, BUT it is pretty accurate. I have just seen and heard that, on occasion, it will flag a good stick as bad or a bad stick as good. Which is why to run it for 7 passes MINIMUM. The longer you run the test the more accurate your results will be. If you wanted, you could run a test overnight for best results.


----------

